# 1 Karte von 63 Karten ziehen



## bewusst (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Forum!

würde folgendes benötigen, kenne mich aber mit java nicht aus.

Es sollen gemischte 63 Karten in 9 Reihen zu je 7 Karten verkehrt liegen.
Nach dem anklicken einer Karte, soll diese in großer Form inkl. dem
dazugehörigen Text erscheinen.

Ein erneutes anklicken ist erst durch einen neues mischen (Button) möglich,
sollte trotzdem geklickt werden kommt ein Hinweisfenster "Bitte neu mischen".

Wer kann mir hier helfen..

Thx
 :wink:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2008)

wobei soll man dir denn helfen? da können an 1000000 stellen probleme auftreten:

wie zum Beispiel:
1) du weißt nicht wie du die runden Ecken einer karte zeichnest, dass diese transparent erscheinen
2) du weißt nicht woher du die bilder herkriegst
3) du hast probleme mit Laden von bildern in deinem programm
4) du hast probleme mit dem mouse listener
5) du kriegst das GUI nicht hin
6) du weißt nicht was du für eine GUI überhaupt brauchst
7) du weißt nicht wie du eine Klasse für eine karte erstellst
8) du hast allgemeine probleme mit arrays
9) du hast verständnisprobleme sogar mit schleifen
10) du hast überhaupt keinen plan von java
11) du weisst nicht woher du JDK holen solltest, um mit dem lernen anzufangen
12) du weißt nicht einmal was dieses JDK überhaupt ist
13) du hast auser dem Internet Explorer und Computerspielen noch keine anderen Programme auf deinem PC benutzst...
14) du weißt nicht einmal wie ein kartenstapel aussieht
 :bae: 
Wie du siehst kann es an ziemlich vielen stellen schiefgehen... wobei soll man dir also helfen? Werd mal konkreter...


----------



## bewusst (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!
Wow, nun bin ich erstmals überfordert ;-)

Also fangen wir an!


> 1) du weißt nicht wie du die runden Ecken einer karte zeichnest, dass diese transparent erscheinen


Karten sind rechteckig (ohne Ecken) im Fomart h=43px b=60px in gif Format. Dieses Format sind verkehrt liegenden
Karten. Wenn angeklickt sollen sie 220x156px groß sein.




> 13) du hast auser dem Internet Explorer und Computerspielen noch keine anderen Programme auf deinem PC benutzst...


Doch in html bin Sattelfest  :wink: 



> 14) du weißt nicht einmal wie ein kartenstapel aussieht


Doch, aber wird nicht benötigt, die sollen verkehrt liegen und zwar 9 Reihen zu je 7 Karten.

Der Rest ist Bahnhof für mich in Bezug auf Java!

Und gibst du auf


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2008)

bewusst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Rest ist Bahnhof für mich in Bezug auf Java!


naja, wenn vorkenntnisse "nur" in html (das ist zwar super, ist aber was anderes) vorliegen, dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als dir selbst erstmal die grundlagen von java beizubringen... 

blättere ein bisschen in der FAQ herum, such dir irgendein tutorial der deinem geschmack am meisten entspricht, oder schau dir seriösere literatur wie zB das großartige Buch http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/ an.
    Mach ein paar kleine versuchsprogrammchen, die erstmal irgendwas auf der konsole ausgeben.
    Spiele ein wenig mit arrays, objekten, collections herum.
    Versuche ein Fenster aufzukriegen, oder, wenn du schon so toll html kannst, ein applet zu erstellen.
    Mit Swing kannst du dann in dem fenster beliebig komplexe GUI's zusammenbasteln, wenn du das kannst dann musst du dir nur die Bilder als ImageIcon's laden und auf nem haufen Buttons anzeigen... Eigentlich alles nicht allzuschwierige sachen, für die man jedoch wenigstens die syntax ordentlich beherreschen muss...

Wenn du jetzt von 0 auf 100 mit vollgas durchstartest und der geborene progger bist, kriegst du das im extremfall in einer woche hin, oder paar wochen, oder paar monaten... Musst halt n bisschen üben, bevor du diese karten hier auf den bildschirm zaubern kannst...

wenn du konkrete fragen hast: dafür ist das forum da  :toll:


----------



## SebiB90 (24. Mrz 2008)

bewusst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > 13) du hast auser dem Internet Explorer und Computerspielen noch keine anderen Programme auf deinem PC benutzst...
> 
> 
> Doch in html bin Sattelfest  :wink:


Kann es daher sein, das du javaSCRIPT meinst und nicht java? wenn du von java keine ahnung hast?^^


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Mrz 2008)

nun ja, wenn du HTML anwenden willst, solltest du eh JavaScript lernen, und noch irgendetwas populäres serverseitig-ausführbares (etwa PHP), ansonsten kannst du damit nur nicht funktionale statische verpackungen basteln, das nützt dir nicht allzuviel...
 Der einwand von SebiB90 ist aber wirklich berechtigt, bist du dir sicher dass du java brauchst?


----------



## bewusst (24. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Sebib90,
ja, ich meine natürlich javascript!

Habe mal gegoogelt und bin auf einige Memory Scrips gekommen.
Werd mal versuchen dies so umzubauen, dass es für meine
Anforderung reicht.
Danach werde ich mehr Zeit mal in js stecken.
Da mein weiblein diese oben stehende Anwendung sehr 
Rasch benötigt, habe ich leider nicht all zuviel Zeit :? 
Möchte sie ja nicht zum weinen bringen  

Mal sehen wie ich voran komme....

Trotzdem an euch beiden vielen Dank
und Sorry, dass ich ein wenig Unruhe in das
JAVA Forum brachte :wink: 

Greets Otto


----------

